
Swift Soars Ever Higher - wux
https://forums.swift.org/t/swift-soars-ever-higher/34036
======
saagarjha
Can we have the title changed to something more descriptive like “Swift on
Windows passes full Foundation test suite”?

~~~
jameskilton
Why? That's the actual title of the posted article.

~~~
sicromoft
Because hackernews has a policy/history of editing titles to be more
useful/descriptive and less clickbaity.

~~~
nimbius
agreed, its also a forum post on Swifts corporate website, not an "article"
per say.

------
melling
Swift on Windows is much needed.

I’m working on a Swift Cookbook on Github.

[https://github.com/melling/SwiftCookBook/blob/master/README....](https://github.com/melling/SwiftCookBook/blob/master/README.md)

Swift is the kind of language that you can master the basics in a couple days,
assuming you already know how to program.

It has some functional features built in too:

[https://github.com/melling/SwiftCookBook/blob/master/functio...](https://github.com/melling/SwiftCookBook/blob/master/functional.md)

------
marvel_boy
This is huge. Thanks for the hard work! I cannot imagine something as hard as
multiplattform.

